# Bow Muley



## gordaflatsstalker (Jul 3, 2008)

Stuck him this morning. This is my first muley.


----------



## whackmaster (Apr 2, 2010)

Congrats....Nice Muley


----------



## AirbornXpress (Sep 27, 2006)

*Dern nice job*

That's the way to start off the season!! Congratulation!! :brew: You are going to need a BIG freezer by the end of tha season:help:


----------



## 6Mile (Dec 17, 2005)

very nice. congrats


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

great job, congrats!


----------



## S.O.B.(Salt On the Brain) (Jan 8, 2006)

Where were you hunting? 
I'm east of Lubbock and getting a late start this year...hoping I don't miss bow season all together.

Lance.


----------



## gordaflatsstalker (Jul 3, 2008)

I hunt southwest of Clarendon. This was a management muley. He doesn't fork like they're supposed to. This is my first year on the place. Lots of deer.


----------



## S.O.B.(Salt On the Brain) (Jan 8, 2006)

We have some good muleys here, but you can't shoot does. (and we have a LOT of does here) I keep hoping to get a good one.

Lance.


----------



## gordaflatsstalker (Jul 3, 2008)

We got lots of does too but we get permits to shoot them. On our wheat fields you will see around 100-150 muley does. I was looking at a lease in Crosbyton but it fell through.


----------



## S.O.B.(Salt On the Brain) (Jan 8, 2006)

Yeah, I'm in Crosbyton and everybody's a little wierd around here. What place were you looking to lease?


----------



## Soapeddler (Jun 18, 2006)

Going after one of those near Sanderson later this week. Really looking forward to it!


----------



## gordaflatsstalker (Jul 3, 2008)

I can't remember the guy's name but he was supposed to show me around the ranch and I drove down from Amarillo and he never answered and never returned my calls. I ended up finding a great place closer to the house, so it worked out for the better.


----------

